# اذكر من اين سقطت وتب



## tamav maria (19 مايو 2010)

*"أذكر من أين سقطت وتُب " ( رؤ 2 : 5 )*​ 

*




*​ 


*+ *تعالوا اليوم يا أحبائى نضع أمامنا أشياء هامة ، لابد أن نتذكرها دائماً ولا ننساها ، وتكون ماثلة أمام أعيننا فى كل حين ، ففى تذكرها الدائم ، صيانة لحياتنا الروحية ، وراحة لنا من عناء الإنحراف عن الهدف الروحى ، ومنها ما يلى :​ 
1 – *ضرورة تذكر أضرار الشر ، وحلاوة التوبة ، والعودة فوراً إلى الحياة مع الله* ، كما فعل تائبون كثيرون مثل : داود وأغسطينوس وبلاجية ، وموسى الأسود ، ومريم المصرية ، وغيرهم ، فرحمهم الله .​ 
2 – *وتذكر أنك لابُد أن تقف أمام الديان *، يوم القيامة ، فماذا ستقول له ؟
* وقال أحد الآباء القديسين : " الله لن يسألك : " لماذا أخطأت ؟! " ، ولكن : " لماذا لم تتب ؟! " ، فبماذا ستجيب ؟! .​ 
3 – *تذكر ضرر الحواس الخمس* : يقول الكتاب : "إن أعداء الإنسان أهل بيته " ( ميخا 7 : 6 ) ، ( مت 10 : 36 ) ، وليس المقصود هنا أقارب الإنسان واهله ، بل حواس جسده ، لأنها أبواب تدخل منها الخطية إلى داخل المرء ( العين الشريرة ونظراتها الغير عفيفة + الأذن الفاسدة التى تستمع إلى النميمة أوإدانة الغير أو ذم الخطاة ، والنقد الهدام للغير + الرجلان اللتان تقودان إلى المقاهى والملاهى وأماكن اللهو والخلاعة والدنس + اليدان اللتان تلمسان الدنس وتسرقان + واللسان الغير روحانى ، الذى يقود للمعصية بالإدانة والنميمة ، وكلام الشر ، والألفاظ البذيئة والشتيمة ، وكلام الهزل والمزاح الخارج عن حدود اللياقة والأدب . ( راجع رسالة يعقوب الرسول عن أضرار اللسان الشرير – إصحاح 3 ) .
* وقد تعلم داود النبى ضبط اللسان ( صوم اللسان ) وقال : " ضع يارب حارساً لفمى ، وباباً حصيناً لشفتى ..... يارب أفتح شفتى ، فيخبر فمى بتسبيحك " ( مز 50 ) .​ 
4 – *تذكر ضرورة الإستفادة بخبرات الآخرين* : " سامع المشورة حكيم ، وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد " . 
* فادرس وافحص ، واسأل أهل العلم والخبرة ، والمرشدين الروحيين ، قبل تنفيذ أى مشروع يهمك أو يتعلق بمستقبلك ، ويؤثر على مستقبلك الأرضى والأبدى .​ 
5 – *تذكرتقديس يوم الرب *: للعبادة والخدمة ، وعمل الخير للغير ( خر 20 : 8 ) .​ 
6 – *تذكر دفع العشور والنذور والبكور فى أوقاتها تماماً *( عدد 5 : 18 ) ، ( أع 10 : 4 ) . ​ 
7 – *تذكر ما فعله الله معك من معجزات ، ومن انقاذك من أزمات أو ضيقات : *وسجله ، وأذكره للناس ( استير 6 : 1 ) ،( مت 26 : 13 ) .​ 
8 – *تذكر تعهداتك لله ، لاسيما ما وعدت به فى صلاتك ليلة رأس السنة : *ونفذها بدقة تامة .​ 
9 – *تذكر أن تصطلح مع المخطئين إليك وتسامحهم : *ليعاملك الله بالمثل " واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضاً للمذنبين إلينا " ( الصلاة الربانية ) .​ 
10 – *تذكر الأهل والمعلمين ، وكل من صنع معك جميلاً : *وداوم على شكرهم ، وزياراتهم ، ومراسلاتهم ، والسؤال الدائم عن أحوالهم ، ولا تنساهم فى مناسباتهم الخاصة ، أو المناسبات العامة .​ 
11 - *تذكر أنك غريب فى الدنيا ، وقد ترحل بعد لحظات *، وماذا ستقول للرب يوم الدين ، عندما يُطالبك بتقديم حساب وكالتك ؟ وماذا فعلت *بوزناتك* ( المال – الأولاد – العمل – الأهل – الخدمة – الوقت – الصحة ..... الخ ) " فاستعد للقاء إلهك " ( عا 4 : 12 ) .​ 
12 - *تذكر كل الذين ليس لهم أحد يذكرهم : *تذكر المرضى والأرامل واليتامى والفقراء والمعوزين ، والذين فى الأَسر ، ولبى لهم إحتياجاتهم . ​ 
*+ وأيضاً تذكر جيداً ، ما قرأته بالأمس واليوم ، وأن تعزّم أن تحفظ تلك الذكريات والتذكارات ، حتى تأخذ منها درساً للمستقبل ، وتتجنب النتائج السلبية ، فتفرح وتنجح وترتاح .*
*+ وتذكر أن الخطية تُكلف عُمر الإنسان ، وتفقده مستقبله الأرضى والأبدى ، وأنه بالتوبة يستعيد كل ما فقده ، ويعطيه الرب مجده ، ويحتفظ بصحته وسمعته ، وينجح ويفرح ، ويرتاح من عناء الإنحراف عن الهدف الروحى .*​ 
*+ فأرجوك ( يا أخى / يا أختى ) ألاّ تنسى ذلك كله . *​ 
*منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول*
*اذكروا من له كل التعب واذكروا ضعفي في صلواتكم *​


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2010)

* وتذكر أن الخطية تُكلف عُمر الإنسان ، وتفقده مستقبله  الأرضى والأبدى ، وأنه بالتوبة يستعيد كل ما فقده ، ويعطيه الرب مجده ،  ويحتفظ بصحته وسمعته ، وينجح ويفرح ، ويرتاح من عناء الإنحراف عن الهدف  الروحى .* 
*+ فأرجوك ( يا أخى / يا أختى ) ألاّ تنسى ذلك كله .

*هنالك خطر على من يجد صعوبة

 في تصديق وتبني المباديء 

الروحية السليمة وبالتالي 

سنفقد سلامنا الارضي ومستقبلنا العلوي

شكرا نيتا

موضوع مميز...
*
*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جدا 

رائع جداا

الرب يبارككم*


​


----------



## أَمَة (20 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل يا *نتا*
وخصوصا:​ 
الله لن يسألك : " لماذا أخطأت ؟! " ، ولكن : " لماذا لم تتب ؟! " ، فبماذا ستجيب ؟! 
ما أجمل كلام أبائنا القديسين الذين اختبروا الحياة مع الرب.​ 
في قولهم هذا *دعوة للرجاء*
لكي يكون لدينا الحافز للنهوض (التوبة) 
بعد كل سقطة 

وهو *تأكيد لمحبة الله*
الذي يقبل التوبة

و *تثبيت لإيماننا بخلاصنا*
*بربنا يسوع المسيح*

تسلم ايدك والرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## tamav maria (20 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> * وتذكر أن الخطية تُكلف عُمر الإنسان ، وتفقده مستقبله الأرضى والأبدى ، وأنه بالتوبة يستعيد كل ما فقده ، ويعطيه الرب مجده ، ويحتفظ بصحته وسمعته ، وينجح ويفرح ، ويرتاح من عناء الإنحراف عن الهدف الروحى .*
> *+ فأرجوك ( يا أخى / يا أختى ) ألاّ تنسى ذلك كله .*​
> هنالك خطر على من يجد صعوبة​
> في تصديق وتبني المباديء ​
> ...


 
اشكرك كليمو
لمشاركتك


----------



## tamav maria (20 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا *​*
> 
> رائع جداا​
> الرب يبارككم​​*​


 

اشكرك عزيزي النهيسي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## tamav maria (20 مايو 2010)

أمة قال:


> موضوع جميل يا *نتا*
> 
> وخصوصا:​
> الله لن يسألك : " لماذا أخطأت ؟! " ، ولكن : " لماذا لم تتب ؟! " ، فبماذا ستجيب ؟!
> ...


 


اشكرك امة 
علي مشاركتك الرقيقة


----------

